# Ban Wagon -2011 Edition



## BernardandMissBianca

Welcome to Ban Wagon 2010.
This years goals: 
save money
get creative with things we have on hand
stop frivolous spending

Post your goals here, as well as any accountability for falling off the wagon. You can go hard core and say $0 to spend per month or give yourself a monthly or annual limit.  I do not consider spending money on printing photos and adhesive as part of the ban as long as the other supplies are not purchased. Try to use coupons if you can.

If it makes things easier, pick a buddy who will not enable you (ahem Ann and Holly). They can act as your sponsor. And don't worry, we do slow the wagon down on occasion if you happen to fall off. 











February's participants:
PN96
BAMB


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I'm in...

Goals for Jan:
get budget in order (it's in order but get pay off dates for 2 CCs that are almost done!) Done; first check paying everything as planned and still have savings money!!!
get van flush/fill of radiator/trans (a first of month thing) Radiator done; tranmission moved to feburary but found a $30.00 off coupon for that job!!! ~ Will be moving up the drive belt to 1/10 because they said it's cracked... so do that first; Drive belt done!
catch up on 2010 4-H books Done for both kids!!
catch up on fall sports books for 3 kids
no swaps
purchase only needed photos (I find I have duplicates and triplicates of photos I didn't think I ordered but I did) odered photos 1/8 and total cost of photos was 2.52 (8 in s/h)
pull more grocery coupons (I do a bit but need more)
no eating out this month (we are on a family mission not to eat out for one month and when we get the urge we will pull the money from the ckg and put into the savings) My dad is buying Little Ceasars for us since he is staying over night


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Ditto what you said!

budget for the month -did ok. We actually had $$ left over at the end of the month
no scrap spending - using only stash  didn't do so hot. I bought paper and adhesive, which were ok but I didn't need the ATG. 
I do have an allowance for adhesive but it must be either on sale or bought with a coupon. Did use a 50% off coupon for the ATG
clip more coupons - I failed miserably in 2010.  did really well here. I need to tally my receipts. 
NO EATING OUT!!! I made the mistake of tallying the January receipts for eating out, it was bad. Real bad! did pretty good here, except when it snowed. After shoveling for 2+ hours 2 days in a row we ate lunch at Fast food places a few time. Will tally my receipts.
All coupon and card savings, as well as meal out savings will go into the WDW fund. need to add all this together and see where we are at.


----------



## bearbear

Im in:
Use more coupons for food
Continue to make baby food and not buy any pre-made(first time making my own baby food)
Plan a weekend away with the hubby
Save enough money to buy our annual passes for our trip and not charge them
Scrapbook one day a month
Only buy supplies with a coupon
Attempt to pay off 2 credit cards

I hope to be able to achieve this.


----------



## hopemax

Me, me, me.

2011 is the year I actually scrap, not buy, not swap.  So far the only things on my "approved" list are the 3 Disney carts I don't have.  I want to get through January without buying anything scrappy.  I have $35 in M's and $20 in J's GC and I don't even want to spend them in Jan.


----------



## Arizona Rita

I'm in...
I really want to do this but will definitely need some hand holding.
So glad that adhesives are not included.
I have picked my 3 swaps for the year, usually big ones, so I will allow myself to buy ahead for that, if something is on sale.
My big goal is to go back to work, I need to, for me. Its been 2 years and I think Im ready.
Its so hard with the theater to figure out when we are eating out or at home but will make a better attempt to limiting out to 2 times a week.
I am really looking forward to this challenge and I am in excellent company!


----------



## hopemax

I am already sliding off...

Someone on 2Ps went to M's and was given a flyer that selected Cricut cartridges will be $9.99 Jan 9-15.  I am sure that these are the ones that are going to be discontinued that were $19.99 before Christmas.

So I need to amend my Jan spending to include $9.99 carts. 

I am so bad.


----------



## wdwmickey

I'm in  

DH and I have been discussing the budget and paying off CCs.

Goals:
*Purchase no scrapping supplies (adhesives & photo printing excluded)
*No credit card purchases
*Dinner out limited to once per month as a family(this will be a real challenge for us)
*Date night once a week with DH (use coupons)
*Continue to pay down credit cards
*Save cash to pay for cruise
*Clean out the cupboards & freezer by using the items


----------



## New England Eeyore

I desperately need to do this!! I used retail therapy a little too much in 2010 and I'm sort of disgusted when I look around my scrap room and see how much *stuff* I have. It's bad when you have to keep moving boxes and bags around in order to be able to do sit down, let alone get any work done. 

2 years of falling off the wagon have shown me I can't stick to a dollar amount.  So I'm going to try a different thought process and see how long it lasts - I cannot buy anything unless I have an *immediate* use for it. 

No more punches (my addiction of choice for this year)!!! I hardly even use the ones I have. No more paper just because it's pretty or I *might* use it. No more buying something just because it's on sale!!!!!

Cricut cartridges have always been and will always be my downfall, but I'm willing to wait for the ones I want and can usually get a good deal on Ebay so I'm not even going to try to restrict myself on that one - I'll just try to keep it to ones I really want.


----------



## rlovew

I need to join in- I can't find room for my stuff in my scrap room- I need to use what I have before I get anything else as I don't need anything.

I think instead of a dollar amount I am going with NEE- I want to limit purchases to things I am going to use immeadiately.

Rebecca


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

I have got to join...went off the deep end this year. I have enough supplies to open a couple of stores and no room for it!!! My husband is threatening to video my supplies and send it in to hoarders!! I will have to buy adheasive and printer ink / paper for photos. I am going to push myself to use my scraps when possible to get that pile down, use supplies on hand, start using swap items that I have nicely collected this past year and only buy items I will use immediately. The buying MUST be limited to no more than $50 a month, including Cricut carts or anything else. So, not many carts will be bought. That covers the scrapping ban wagon...now the household...limit eating out to once a week, clean out cabinets by using items in meals, lose the holiday lbs to get back into some older clothes and not buy any new this year. (You know sometimes shopping your own closet is as good as shopping a store!!) That's all I can think of for now...


****had to change the eating out to once a week according to DH...he says we will never make once a month and not set our goals so high that we fail miserably!! LOL


----------



## wdwmickey

Erin, I think I need to add cleaning out the cupboards and freezer by using the items to my list too


----------



## tinkryansmom

I'm in too!  Got ran over by the wagon in November and again in December!

Need to get back to menu planning
Get budget back on track
Actually scrap this year!
Get 4H record books up to date
Plan 4H scrapbooking projects
Find a modified FlyLady program that works for me in this new house


----------



## rlovew

For the household:

We need to really think about purchases and where they will go- we need to clean out rooms that have to much stuff and I have to come up with a plan for deep cleaning and then maintaining the house.

We also need to cut our eating out to twice a month other than Sundays (we go out after church every Sunday with a variety of members and then do our shopping- I am not going to cut that out- it is a part of our motnhly budget).

Rebecca


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Ok, I thought lots about this last night, and made DH help me set some "goals"!  They had to be realistic because I wanted to be able to accomplish them!!

Scrapbooking:

1.  No purchases unless an immediate need
2.  Limited Cricut Cart purchases. . .and I MUST use them
3.  Scrap, not swap
4.  Finish DS's 1st year--this has been a "resolution" for 2 years. . .yeesh!--DONE
5.  Finish our June 2010 WDW trip before April 2011 trip
6.  Get stuff caught up!

Other:

1.  Limit out to eat to twice a month--this would be a HUGE thing for us
2.  Buy those things which are needed, but limit superfluous spending
3.  Pay down debt
4.  Get back to healthier eating/exercise
5.  Lose 10 lbs before trip/then another 10-12 before my Sept bday
6.  Keep house organized and clean

Ok, here we go!  Gotta stay motivated and accountable!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

New England Eeyore said:


> I desperately need to do this!! I used retail therapy a little too much in 2010 and I'm sort of disgusted when I look around my scrap room and see how much *stuff* I have. It's bad when you have to keep moving boxes and bags around in order to be able to do sit down, let alone get any work done.
> 
> 2 years of falling off the wagon have shown me I can't stick to a dollar amount.  So I'm going to try a different thought process and see how long it lasts - I cannot buy anything unless I have an *immediate* use for it.
> 
> No more punches (my addiction of choice for this year)!!! I hardly even use the ones I have. No more paper just because it's pretty or I *might* use it. No more buying something just because it's on sale!!!!!
> 
> Cricut cartridges have always been and will always be my downfall, but I'm willing to wait for the ones I want and can usually get a good deal on Ebay so I'm not even going to try to restrict myself on that one - I'll just try to keep it to ones I really want.



As long as you are getting the carts on sale then it's ok as long as it was (and it is) set in your guidelines. 

Only get the ones you know you'll use!


----------



## Mickeyteacher

I'm joining.... 
I'm limiting myself to:
Adhesive and photos only until my crop weekend in March.  I'm planning to be caught up by then.  
After March, I'm only going to buy what I need for immediate use only. 
I have so much stuff that I need to use up, so I will shop the store in the basement before I go to the store.  
On other fronts, I need to:
Limit eating out to only 1 night a week (this is a dance/ karate night in which I can not cook unless we would be eating at 9 pm)
Use coupons to cut down on the food bill
Only buy what we need 
Lose 20 lbs before our April Trip
Lose 20 lbs between April and August.

Help me stay on the wagon girls, as I'm bound to fall off.
S


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MT ~ you'll be caught up.... w/ scrapping.. I'll take your laundry if you can take some of my scrapping!!!!

I'll help anyone to stay on the wagon... 
DH and I  were talking about this today w/ the kids right before they left for an away ball game.. they all agreed. if we don't need it... lets leave it.. they tallied all the eating out bill for Dec.... they about freaked!!!  We have been taking treats to the ball games because that was costing $10 a night.. and some weeks we have 3-4 ball games... that pays more towards a bill...


----------



## wdwmickey

So DH and I talked a little more about this today and I'm tweaking one of my goals.  We'll eat out once a month only as a family, but, DH and I will keep our weekly date night.  He likes to be able to have me all to himself once a week and we usually start with dinner.  We'll use coupons though


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Uh my dining out bill for the months of Jan, Feb and March of 2010, I almost had a heart attack!!

We will all be keeping each other on the wagon. I have the staple gun!


----------



## wdwmickey

Yep!  Dining out is our biggest "extra" expense.  I'm determind to cut way, way back!  My older DD was joking today the the pizza delivery place knows our order & they get "worried" if we don't call every week and the owner of our favorite chinese place doesn't even take our order anymore, she just brings our food to the table


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

LOL I'm like that at Starbucks. Before they closed the one we used to go to religiously, they would have my order started before I got all the kids out of the car.
The Baristas are scattered all over CT now but I try to hit the store where my favorite Barista works. When he's not there I tell the crew to tell him Disney mom says hi! LOL We always talk Disney, and the manager of the closed store runs the marathon every January.

With 6 of us our dining bill is never cheap but with DH gone all the time the last thing I want to do is cook on the weekends so we eat out 3 times a week at least.


----------



## ddavis860

You are giving me some really good ideas...


----------



## MazdaUK

I'm in!

No new clothes I don't need until I can get into a US size 10. (Currently a 12 and that's bigger than I like)
If someone brings cake to work I have to forego one of my snacks I've brought from home - I can't have both!
No new scrapbooks supplies other than adhesive, pages and photos. I will only get an album if one is full, not just because I have a new idea!
I will use my scraps!!! I found a zip folder PACKED when I was moving scrap stuff so ther was room for guests to sit and eat Some of those bits have been in there a couple of years
Be ruthless - if I know I'm not going to use paper (because I don't like it any more) give it to the Brownies or Guides to make cards with. This includes sorting through my CM stuff - all those photoboxes half used!


----------



## PinballFamily

I'm in too!  I feel like Hope, NEE, and others have taken over my keyboard - you guys are saying what I'm feeling too!

It feels SO good to finally, finally, finally, be doing my own scrapping layouts!  So, I'm in the no swaps, no card making marathons, etc. camp too.

The envelope system did sorta kinda work for me last year, but there were some "creative" accounting methods used at times...

So, that doesn't seem to be as helpful now, so I love the idea of only buying the couple of things that are needed for an immediate project.  I'm working from stashes of everything and can for...ahem...quite a while, but forsee some special embellishment needs for some layouts.  Erin - I hear you on the Hoarders thing!  Since we got hooked on that show a few days ago, more than one family member has mentioned our scrap area and pointedly looked at me...hmmmmph, their nerve!


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

Yeah...it's pretty bad...but I can at least admit I have the problem...I'm jus not ready to seek help yet!! 

On another note...it is a great show, right? Like a car accident...you can't take your eyes off!!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I tell my kids the house feels like an episode of Hoarders sometimes. Granted it's small and there are 6 of us living here but we could use the space more wisely. There is just so much crap!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Not only do we watch hoarders, I've been watching clean house... My kids laugh at me because I'm so organized that I could just throttle them through the screen..


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I love Clean house but nothing lights a fire under your butt like Hoarders!! 

I'll watch at like 2 am and then power clean the kitchen til 4. LOL


----------



## bigsis1970

Wow this is great post --- I'll add mine if you don't mind.. 

Scrapping -- 
I will work on my wedding album (our photog took over 800 pic) for 1 hr a week till finished. 
I will keep my stuff organized so I know what I have and what I need before getting to the store. 
My swap stash is pretty depleted so I will join a few doing only a few things to keep it all under control.

Other areas of Life -- 
I will NOT nag soo much, only on the BIG issues.. 
I will do my best to keep on budget (I have a 12 month plan) if not it will cut into my Disney trip $$  and I can't have that. 
Will keep to my weekly (monthly) menu and will not grocery shop hungry to avoid un nessaary purchases and I will deplete my Pantry & freezer stock. (of course if meats are on an awesome sale will allow for that) 
Will only eat out if it's planned in advance and in our allotted budget.. this includes ordering out at work or just being lazy!
I hope to move out of my sister's house in 2011

That good for now Michelle


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I tell my kids the house feels like an episode of Hoarders sometimes. Granted it's small and there are 6 of us living here but we could use the space more wisely. There is just so much crap!



I hear ya!!! We outgrew our house the day we moved in. We wanted something with four bedrooms so everyone had their own space and two bathrooms so there wasn't a fight. Well, we got that but the rooms are small and there is no spare storage space. So, we have some overflow!! But, it's so hard to sell and get anything out of your house right now that we are stuck for the time being!! 



PrincessNancy96 said:


> Not only do we watch hoarders, I've been watching clean house... My kids laugh at me because I'm so organized that I could just throttle them through the screen..



Nan - you want to come to PA and do a depp-cleaning for me??? I could use it and you seem to be a pro!! I have all the good intentions, just think Ineed to allow myself to let go of some things and what I keep, I need to learn to properly organize so I can find it easily.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

broke my own rule yesterday. My LSS had bazzill 100 sheets for $39.99 and I couldn't resist. I did only purchase colors I was out of though, and ones I use a lot. I should be set for paper for about 4- 6 months.


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

Hurry up and get back on here!!! 

I went to ACM yesterday and spent only $15...and it was on adheasive...so I still have my whole budget for the month to go!!! I'm excited...think I will get one of the new Disney carts!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I spent 29 cents on the holiday swap.. I was 1/3rd of a sheet short of the NYE pattern paper. I could not find any in my stash not even scraps... but my total cost for the whole swap was 29cents; I did everything else from my stash.. 

I took a list in and didn't buy anything that wasn't on my list.. my other items were adhesive but that's an approved expense... 

 

Ok, now back to organizing my sketches and labeling those pages so when I work on choosing prints/I can tag a sketch to the pages and order the appropriate sizes therefore saving even more money instead of ordering photos that I don't use because they won't fit the LO. 

I need to have 99 prints ordered by Thursday to get the snapfish deal...


----------



## wdwmickey

I need to know if I can make a new laptop (used for photo storage, SCAL, CDS, fonts, etc) a justifiable expense.  My laptop needs a new motherboard (and that costs as much as a new laptop) so DH said to get a new one.  I don't want to fall off the wagon so soon!

I've been pricing this afternoon.  I know I should be excited but, I'm not really.  I love my pink laptop


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

Off-topic...Cheryl...are you feeling better?  


On-topic...I need a sponsor!!! I want to buy both Disney carts and Life's a Party...NOW!!!!!!!! My limit for the month was $50. I have a partial g.c. left...which means I could get two of the three for only $53...so going only $3 over my limit. But, I'd love to just get them all now and on sale. HELP ME!!! Can I do it and take it out of next month's spending?


----------



## rlovew

LOVEMY3KIDDOS said:


> Off-topic...Cheryl...are you feeling better?
> 
> 
> On-topic...I need a sponsor!!! I want to buy both Disney carts and Life's a Party...NOW!!!!!!!! My limit for the month was $50. I have a partial g.c. left...which means I could get two of the three for only $53...so going only $3 over my limit. But, I'd love to just get them all now and on sale. HELP ME!!! Can I do it and take it out of next month's spending?



Which ones would help you with pages you are working on right now! If they are for pages you want to do but aren't slated for this month then you can wait until next month. Make a list of at least 5 cuts off each of the carts you want that you would be using this month. If you can't do that then wait until you can before buying them. You don't need them yet if you aren't using them. They only drop in price as time goes on.

Rebecca


----------



## wdwmickey

Erin--The doctor gave me antibiotics--she thinks it's a sinus infection  that I got from the girls, apparently I should have gotten meds when they did 

On to the topic at hand--I ordered both new Disney carts with Christmas money from my mother-in-law.  I would be happy to make you whatever you need.  That way you can stay on the wagon, while I'm running behind it


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

Rebecca - you are so right!!! Thanks for talking me off the edge! I am determined to get my 2010 Disney trip 1/2 done this month, so the Classics one especially will help and maybe the Pixar. I guess I will be waiting on the other.

Cheryl - hope you start to feel better!!!! Thanks for the offer to cut...I don't really NEEEEEEED anything. If I think of something I can't wait for, I'll let you know. But, for now, it can wait. It's more of an obsession than a need! LOL


----------



## wdwmickey

Good for you   Back to laptop shopping.


----------



## mommy2mrb

I'm joining in too!!!

I am going to use my stash, only adhesives and needed cardstock, but should be good on that for awhile since I stocked up before xmas! ordered the new disney carts in dec so won't be getting any other new ones for awhile.  Will only do swaps if I know I have the needed items in my stash!

eating out is something hard for me to give up as I don't like cooking for just megan and I....half the time we do use coupons though....our pizza guys know us too, we always have coupons and order extra to get a second meal out of them.

I am saving extra money each month now that our WDW trip is paid off for any upcoming trips.....Megan and I decided we rather travel than get stuff, so that's our goal to save and travel.

No clothes shopping for me, will be needing to get megan new spring/summer clothes since she outgrew everything from last year...dang kid won't stop growing, but will use coupons/sales/discount stores only!

I will be here to support you all!!


----------



## tyniknate

I so badly wanna play, but I'm so bad at this!  

I need the new Disney carts (I don't even have the toy story cart yet).    

I need new paper - my cardstock supply is almost gone.

I'm all for only eating out once a month - the DH and kids aren't. How do you make them cooperate?  

We have a trip for November planned and I haven't even begun to save for it yet. DH says not to worry - we will pay for it with income taxes. 

I have so much other stuff that needs to go from my house I don't even know where to begin. I have boys clothes sizes 3T to men's small that need to be gone!  It's hard having the boys so far apart in ages - no one can wear the hand-me-downs.  And my mom and sister spoil them so badly when it comes to clothes that the clothes bar in my oldest son's closet broke over the Christmas break.      I've never done ebay and I don't know if a yard sale is worth the time.  Anyone have an hints? 

So.....here are my goals:
1. Get family to agree on eating out once a month - rest of money goes into Disney fund.
2. Buy the supplies that I NEED. That's gonna be a hard one but I'm hoping I can get some help here. 
3. Clean out the closets and all the totes of clothes from storage. There have to be 20 totes of clothes from just the past 2-3 years from the boys. I will then figure a way to turn that into our Disney "extras" money. 
4. I will use coupons (make husband use coupons). He does our grocery shopping. Maybe I will make lists for him to shop from. I'll use more pantry stuff - it's filled to the top!
5. Will only sign up for one swap at a time. I'm breaking this rule already because I wanna join the tag swap. Does it really count as breaking the rule if you are hostessing the swap? 

Whew.....this is gonna be hard. I have no willpower!


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

No willpower here either!!!! I almost fell off the wagon last night and Rebecca was nice enough to pull me back on!!!


----------



## wdwmickey

Clearly I have no will power--laptop is ordered.  I really do need it for my photo & swap stuff, I just hate spending that much money on something just for me.  DH and the girls can only use it for schoolwork if we are out of town.

Danielle--I hear ya about the clothes, my girls are 18 months apart (born in opposite seasons) and when they were little I tried to save from one to the next and nothing ever fit quite right.  DD2 is a clothes horse and she loves shoes (she is 100% girl)!  Her closet is crammed so full she can't fit anything else in there, but, she loves to shop.  I'm trying to teach her that shopping & buying aren't the same thing.

As for the swaps I'm trying really hard to only sign up for 1 at a time, but, I really want to do both MK and tags and I'm not finished with the surprise swap yet.  I think I need help   I NEED to finish the surprise swap and then use my stash to make pages, I WANT to sign up for lots of swaps 'cause I love all the pretty stuff I get back.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Danielle, do you have a consignment shop nearby?  I used to do all of megan's clothes that way, most will give you a 1/3 of what they will sell it for, call around, they always want stuff clean, and if you have "Name brand" stuff its even better.  to me yard sales are not worth it when it comes to clothes, lots of work for little $$. or you could find a worthy cause to donate to and take the deduction.
ask your mom and sister to start a "savings" for the boys instead of the clothes.
ask for your new carts for gifts from the family...Valentine day and mothers day are coming up quick.
to me adhesives and cardstock are "necessities" for scrapping and I think since you are hosting a swap that shouldn't count for your swap.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

tyniknate said:


> I so badly wanna play, but I'm so bad at this!
> 
> I need the new Disney carts (I don't even have the toy story cart yet).   do you really _need_ the carts? Like would you use them within a month of purchase?
> 
> I need new paper - my cardstock supply is almost gone. well, you do need paper to make pages, I'll give you that one.
> 
> I'm all for only eating out once a month - the DH and kids aren't. How do you make them cooperate?  I got my kids and DH to pick a Kitchen helper night, they help cook but they also get to pick the meal. I got their attention by announcing how much money we spent on eating out in Jan of last year. $1000 in food and $120 at Starbucks. Sticker shock works every time.
> 
> We have a trip for November planned and I haven't even begun to save for it yet. DH says not to worry - we will pay for it with income taxes.  We do that too, we see it as free money. But, we also have little money in savings for emergencies. NOT GOOD!!! Start saving now, make it a challenge. I tally coupon and circular savings, bottle redemption and rebates and put that aside for Disney. It goes into the "Disney Fund".
> 
> I have so much other stuff that needs to go from my house I don't even know where to begin. I have boys clothes sizes 3T to men's small that need to be gone!  It's hard having the boys so far apart in ages - no one can wear the hand-me-downs.  And my mom and sister spoil them so badly when it comes to clothes that the clothes bar in my oldest son's closet broke over the Christmas break.      I've never done ebay and I don't know if a yard sale is worth the time.  Anyone have an hints? consignment, consignment, consignment. Luckily I have 3 boys so I've been able to pass stuff down but DD slays me. You could sell it as size lots on Craigslist.
> 
> So.....here are my goals:
> 1. Get family to agree on eating out once a month - rest of money goes into Disney fund.
> 2. Buy the supplies that I NEED. That's gonna be a hard one but I'm hoping I can get some help here.
> 3. Clean out the closets and all the totes of clothes from storage. There have to be 20 totes of clothes from just the past 2-3 years from the boys. I will then figure a way to turn that into our Disney "extras" money.
> 4. I will use coupons (make husband use coupons). He does our grocery shopping. Maybe I will make lists for him to shop from. I'll use more pantry stuff - it's filled to the top! Tell DH that I saved $200 in 3 shopping trips to 2 stores between coupons, reusable bag discount (5 cents a bag) and shopping the flyer.Our stores tell us our savings and one grocery gives you point on gas. 100 points is 10 cents off. I can't use it because I drive a diesel but I gave my mom one of my keychain cards.
> 5. Will only sign up for one swap at a time. I'm breaking this rule already because I wanna join the tag swap. Does it really count as breaking the rule if you are hostessing the swap?  can you shop your stash 100% if you join? If the answer is no then pass on it this time. Or limit to one or 2 groups.
> 
> Whew.....this is gonna be hard. I have no willpower!




See my comments in red. We all have moments of weakness, they rest of us are here to help you pick yourself up by your bootstraps and get back on that wagon.


----------



## tyniknate

Thanks BAMB.   It kinda puts things in perspective.

No - I don't need the carts this month. I haven't bought any in several months and I'm going through withdrawl. So I'll take it one day at a time. I don't need them. I really could use them, but I don't HAVE to have them. 

Eating out will be a problem. I'm just going to have to ease them into this.  My guys don't get interrested in the logistics of the Disney trip until we are out the door and on our way. They want instant gratification. So to tell them we are saving the money used to eat out and using it for Disney later on will be a challenge. Baby steps.

Coupons will work. That's a great idea about taking the money saved and adding it to our Disney money.  That should make a nice difference.

As for the consignment - won't happen. The only consignment store we had within a 30 minute radius closed last year due to lack of interrest.  Never sold on CraigsList. Has anyone here?  Have no idea how it works.  My sister can't resist a good deal and shops for the guys whenever Hollister is running a sale. I could never afford to shop for the guys in there and they love the clothes.  My mom may be a bit easier.   How does the whole donate thing work?  Won't the IRS get suspicious if I'm suddenly claiming 5000 pieces of kids clothes as donations on my taxes?   Is it too late to do for this year's taxes? 

No tag swap???  Mommy2mrb says it doesn't really count if your hostessing? I'm gonna have to think on this one.


----------



## mommy2mrb

for donations get a receipt from the company (Goodwill, Salvation Army) its an estimate of what you think the clothes are worth today used, not new....

I agree with Buffy, if you have the swap stash at home and not shopping for it, why not join....JIHO


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

tyniknate said:


> Thanks BAMB.   It kinda puts things in perspective.
> 
> No - I don't need the carts this month. I haven't bought any in several months and I'm going through withdrawl. So I'll take it one day at a time. I don't need them. I really could use them, but I don't HAVE to have them.
> 
> Eating out will be a problem. I'm just going to have to ease them into this.  My guys don't get interrested in the logistics of the Disney trip until we are out the door and on our way. They want instant gratification. So to tell them we are saving the money used to eat out and using it for Disney later on will be a challenge. Baby steps.  what about buying Disney gift cards or visa gift cards with the money you save. If each kid got a card or 2 with the savings split between all of you that might be incentive. It's tangible but they can't spend it as freely as cash.
> 
> Coupons will work. That's a great idea about taking the money saved and adding it to our Disney money.  That should make a nice difference.  get the kids to help clip! I got a binder and have it divided by month of expiration (but I'm changing that after watching extreme couponers) I filled it with baseball card sleeves and DS14 helps with the coupon sorting.
> 
> As for the consignment - won't happen. The only consignment store we had within a 30 minute radius closed last year due to lack of interrest.  Never sold on CraigsList. Has anyone here?  Have no idea how it works.  My sister can't resist a good deal and shops for the guys whenever Hollister is running a sale. I could never afford to shop for the guys in there and they love the clothes.  My mom may be a bit easier.   How does the whole donate thing work?  Won't the IRS get suspicious if I'm suddenly claiming 5000 pieces of kids clothes as donations on my taxes?   Is it too late to do for this year's taxes? basically you come up with a price per item and I give an attached list to the donation center for their records. It's easier then writing it down. It is to late for the 2010 tax season but you can get started on 2011 now. I doubt the IRS will get suspicious, lots of people donate in different ways. Talk to your (or a) tax person to see how to get started with donations.
> 
> No tag swap???  Mommy2mrb says it doesn't really count if your hostessing? I'm gonna have to think on this one.  justify the use of the tags. Could you or the kids use them at Disney? I'm assuming these are for the tag book swap right? I'm not going to tell you not to do it, lord knows I have enough tag books! LOL But my question to everyone last year was justify the purchase. I can justify my paper because A) I saved $20 on the sale and B) I only stuck to papers I use frequently and that I was out of. How I ran out of Black and red is beyond me! LOL



in red again.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Ban Wagon Peeps!
Keeping Madame Odie in mind, I went into M's to see if we too were having this 10 dollar clearence. We are BUT I walked out with nothing!
"There's a difference in what one wants and what one needs".
I dont use the carts I have so I dont need another cart. Yeah!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

way to go Rita


----------



## hopemax

I went to M's for the $9.99 carts.  I used my GC, so my cost was only about $3.50.  I didn't buy anything else, including 70% Christmas scrappy stuff.

I do have one purchase, this month I want to make.  Archiver's has the pack of Basic Grey with the older papers.  But I have a 30% off coupon.  They also have the Sandylion pad of Disney papers, and I am planning on that being my Feb purchase, also with a coupon.


----------



## wdwmickey

Woohoo Rita & Hope!

I'm so pleased to say that I didn't even go into M's!  I thought about it and decided I definately didn't need any more carts right now so I stayed away as to not be tempted by anything else 

Also, we have not eaten out all week which is a big deal around here, especially since I'm sick, the girls usually prefer fast food/pizza to cooking


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Went to Mikes today to look for carts, they were still 39.99 so no dice there. I did however pick up a new black pen, it was an exchange though. I bought one for Xmas and it won't write so I tested all the other ones like it, they were all the same. I got the gelly roll black pen instead.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

wdwmickey said:


> Woohoo Rita & Hope!
> 
> Also, we have not eaten out all week which is a big deal around here, especially since I'm sick, the girls usually prefer fast food/pizza to cooking



WooHoo!!!! I was tempted today! I was a Mike's with a friend picking up stuff for School Store and DD said she was hungry. Friend asked if we wanted to get lunch, Panera (you have nooooo idea how much I wanted to say yes) but we declined, came home and had lunch here.


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

Ummmm....I too have cooked all week. But, tomorrow we are doing Panera for dinner. DS has a wrestling tournament Saturday and can't go crazy on the eating...Panera works great because he can get salad a wrap and apple. It works for me because IT'S AWESOME!!!!!!! Anyway, that's our once a week out to dinner so I'm still safe! 

Now, next question...are Cricut mats also "freebies" for the month? Or do they count against your allowance?


----------



## mommy2mrb

I would think a mat would be a "freebie" how else can you make stuff without it???


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

That's what I'm hoping!!


----------



## wdwmickey

I think mats & blades should be "free" too, just like adhesives.  We'll need to wait for an expert opinion


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

yep those are freebies! You need them to scrap right?!


----------



## mommy2mrb

woohoo!!


----------



## hopemax

But, you should actually need them, right?  Not buy them "just to use a coupon," and you have a pile at home already, right?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

yes you should need them, no stockpiling here! LOL


----------



## mommy2mrb

none of us every stockpile do we 

megan just walked in, "mom what are you doing?"
me "checking in"
megan "what's this one/?"
me "bandwagon, we are trying to only buy what we need"
Megan "you can really only get things you need!"
me "ya, well at least try"

um, a non-believer in my midst LOL


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

mommy2mrb said:


> none of us every stockpile do we



us?? Never!!!!!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Ok I'm jumping on. 

We are trying to buy a house and I need to reign things in so that I can paint, buy new things and make it ours.

On the scrapping front,  I have still been using most of my stash while scrapping/swapping. And only buying paper/embellies if I don't have any of that theme. 

Pictures are a must!! I have been using my coupons especially for snapfish, my last order was for 645 prints, which would have been $86.31 but i paid $48.20 because they sent me a 25%off and free shipping. 

Carts- DBF bought me 5 for Christmas, including all of the new disney so I am set there. I also picked up Twinkle Toes at walmart for $25 today, that will be my last for a long time. And since its dance I will get loads of use out of it.

Household

Really need to eat in more often. This is so hard with the work schedules around here, but we are going to limit to once per month. I need to get over to the crockpot sticky and start some meal planning.

Make Coupons my new friend. I was doing really good for awhile. I love saving more than I spend. I usually forget the ones that I need at home. 

Baby Steps....


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

Whew!!! I did really need them...one melted because it got too close to the stove...don't ask. The other one...I was cutting with glitter paper...after several cut, nothing stuck to it. So, had to make an emergency run to Wally World!!! I''m glad though that I'm still at zero dollars spent so far this month!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

mommy2mrb said:


> none of us every stockpile do we
> 
> megan just walked in, "mom what are you doing?"
> me "checking in"
> megan "what's this one/?"
> me "bandwagon, we are trying to only buy what we need"
> Megan "you can really only get things you need!"
> me "ya, well at least try"
> 
> um, a non-believer in my midst LOL



She's too cute!!




JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Ok I'm jumping on.
> 
> We are trying to buy a house and I need to reign things in so that I can paint, buy new things and make it ours.



Hey I just noticed you are from Port Orchard. Like for real or the fictional town that Debbie MacComber writes about?
She's from the real Port Orchard and after reading about 15 of her books, I really want to go!!
Have you read her books? If so is Port Orchard really like the way she describes it?



LOVEMY3KIDDOS said:


> Whew!!! I did really need them...one melted because it got too close to the stove...don't ask. The other one...I was cutting with glitter paper...after several cut, nothing stuck to it. So, had to make an emergency run to Wally World!!! I''m glad though that I'm still at zero dollars spent so far this month!!!



Did you try wiping them down with babies wipes and letting them air dry?


----------



## hopemax

BernardandMissBianca said:


> She's too cute!!
> Hey I just noticed you are from Port Orchard. Like for real or the fictional town that Debbie MacComber writes about?
> She's from the real Port Orchard and after reading about 15 of her books, I really want to go!!
> Have you read her books? If so is Port Orchard really like the way she describes it?



At least you didn't say you want to go to Forks.  That's a Twilight reference, and someone told DH, "I really want to go to Forks!" when she found out DH was from WA.  Forks is not worth going to.  But Port Orchard has some good antique stores (or at least used to) in Port Orchard.  But it's been several years since I've been there.


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Hey I just noticed you are from Port Orchard. Like for real or the fictional town that Debbie MacComber writes about?
> She's from the real Port Orchard and after reading about 15 of her books, I really want to go!!
> Have you read her books? If so is Port Orchard really like the way she describes it?



Hehe Just now.

For real the real Port Orchard. I havent had the chance to read her books. I just got done reading the Sookie Stackhouse books,  the first book/series I've read in 2 years. But I was looking at them the other day, and when DBF's kindle gets back I might have to get them there. I am sure its pretty close to the actual thing. 

Well let me know if you get to visit.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

hopemax said:


> At least you didn't say you want to go to Forks.  That's a Twilight reference, and someone told DH, "I really want to go to Forks!" when she found out DH was from WA.  Forks is not worth going to.  But Port Orchard has some good antique stores (or at least used to) in Port Orchard.  But it's been several years since I've been there.





JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Hehe Just now.
> 
> For real the real Port Orchard. I havent had the chance to read her books. I just got done reading the Sookie Stackhouse books,  the first book/series I've read in 2 years. But I was looking at them the other day, and when DBF's kindle gets back I might have to get them there. I am sure its pretty close to the actual thing.
> 
> Well let me know if you get to visit.




OK it's now on my bucket list. 

The books are pretty good, not raunchy like some romance novels. Just about a group of people in town.


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

hopemax said:


> At least you didn't say you want to go to Forks.  That's a Twilight reference, and someone told DH, "I really want to go to Forks!" when she found out DH was from WA.  Forks is not worth going to.  But Port Orchard has some good antique stores (or at least used to) in Port Orchard.  But it's been several years since I've been there.



Hey, We've been to Forks. haha. DD#1 is in to Twilight a smidge. So we decided to take the trip. the weather even cooperated too. We did the whole Port Angeles, Olympic Mountains loop. But there really isnt much up there. never has been. I saw license plates from as far away as Louisiana. I was like are you people crazy? 

PO has some decent antique shops still. but thats pretty much all that has ever been in downtown. I was actually just down there today, sorta window shopping.


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

BernardandMissBianca said:


> OK it's now on my bucket list.
> 
> The books are pretty good, not raunchy like some romance novels. Just about a group of people in town.



I'm definatly going to check them out. my house doesnt need to be cleaned  and the kids dont need to eat everyday.  right?

If you come this way I would leave yourself lots of time, PO itself is pretty small but theres loads of other things to see. Like the Mountains and Seattle.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

DH almost took a job in Seattle so we had looked at the area a lot. I do like it up there but I'm an East coast kinda girl. 

We used to live in CA as well when I was little, and would visit friends in WA.

Apparently in 2009 (I think) PO had a Cedar Cove day, the name of the town in the book. It sounded neat. 

I would have no ida what Forks meant if y'all hadn't explained. I am not into Twilight in the least I know one characters name and that's it. LOL


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

BernardandMissBianca said:


> DH almost took a job in Seattle so we had looked at the area a lot. I do like it up there but I'm an East coast kinda girl.
> 
> We used to live in CA as well when I was little, and would visit friends in WA.
> 
> Apparently in 2009 (I think) PO had a Cedar Cove day, the name of the town in the book. It sounded neat.
> 
> I would have no ida what Forks meant if y'all hadn't explained. I am not into Twilight in the least I know one characters name and that's it. LOL



Its a pretty nice place to live. Its quiet here but we are only an hour away from Seattle and all that craziness. 

Yup they had Cedar Cove Days, I couldn't remember if it was this past summer or 2009. Haha with the craziness of the divorce and everything parts of those 2 years just blend together. 

They "revamped" down town to look more like the books describe and had a whole week of events. We went and people watched for awhile. Actors were even hired to be the characters. Debbie did some knitting afternoons and stuff. 

I guess at the annual Tree lighting ceremony this year, Debbie and her publishers were there.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Its a pretty nice place to live. Its quiet here but we are only an hour away from Seattle and all that craziness.
> 
> Yup they had Cedar Cove Days, I couldn't remember if it was this past summer or 2009. Haha with the craziness of the divorce and everything parts of those 2 years just blend together.
> 
> They "revamped" down town to look more like the books describe and had a whole week of events. We went and people watched for awhile. Actors were even hired to be the characters. Debbie did some knitting afternoons and stuff.
> 
> I guess at the annual Tree lighting ceremony this year, Debbie and her publishers were there.



Ok the characters might be a bit much. LOL


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Yup certainly were for me! its kinda like when the pirates come out and act all piratey. Its just weird. haha.


----------



## mommy2mrb

my mom loves those books, she went to the cedar grove day last year I think......I'm abount 30 miles north of seattle up I-5, so you'd better come see me too if anyone ever gets to WA!


Rachel we so need to put our heads together....I haven't been to PO since I was a kid....and figure out a good time to get together


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Sure do! Our DD's would get along. I was thinking about making the trip up to Mill Creek they have a Color me Mine and they have Disney themed pottery. But it has to be a non-school and non-work day. haha. thats the trick.


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Did you try wiping them down with babies wipes and letting them air dry?



No...I did not...they are long gone, but now that I know that trick I will try it next time!! I actually cracked on today...first time that ever happened!! Guess I did the same cut too many times in one spot. I always try to keep rotating but...don't know??!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Sure do! Our DD's would get along. I was thinking about making the trip up to Mill Creek they have a Color me Mine and they have Disney themed pottery. But it has to be a non-school and non-work day. haha. thats the trick.



Megan loves Color me mine and we are just down the road from Mill Creek...I will pm you, we have some long weekend this month and we are very flexible!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

LOVEMY3KIDDOS said:


> No...I did not...they are long gone, but now that I know that trick I will try it next time!! I actually cracked on today...first time that ever happened!! Guess I did the same cut too many times in one spot. I always try to keep rotating but...don't know??!!



I've cracked some in the past too. I keep my blades pretty deep so I tend to so that a lot. 

After every session, before you put your mat away or if you use flocked or glitter paper wipe down your mat with a non alcohol based baby wipe. Rub gently because it will take the glue off if you rub to hard. Let it air dry and when it's tacky again, place the cover sheet back on. I also learned from Hope that the mat covers do have a top and bottom. If you switch it around the top will pull adhesive off so when I open a new pack I immediately write TOP on every cover.


----------



## mommy2mrb

BernardandMissBianca said:


> I've cracked some in the past too. I keep my blades pretty deep so I tend to so that a lot.
> 
> After every session, before you put your mat away or if you use flocked or glitter paper wipe down your mat with a non alcohol based baby wipe. Rub gently because it will take the glue off if you rub to hard. Let it air dry and when it's tacky again, place the cover sheet back on. I also learned from Hope that the mat covers do have a top and bottom. If you switch it around the top will pull adhesive off so when I open a new pack I immediately write TOP on every cover.



too funny, I write TOP on mine too!


----------



## hopemax

I think I learned that tip from Susan, 123SA. I noticed that the wrong side would pull off my adhesive, but I never thought to write Top before reading it here.


----------



## wdwmickey

I learned that tip here too!  We write "this side up" before we romove the cover the first time.


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

Wow....had NO idea!!! Thanks for that tip...I will make sure I do that now! You are all awesome!!!!


----------



## MazdaUK

I had a tiny slip... I was getting my CM pages and page protectors and I accidentally read out the number for the doodling templates But I did only have a tiny little one that is almost worn out from use, and I know I will use them loads....... Chalk me up for £16-worth of naughty


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

I'm afraid I will need to be pulled back on tomorrow morning. We had our one night eat out last night. (This was fine because it fell into our goal.) But, we are going out tonight for a celebration dinner. Our oldest was the feature of the sports page headline in our local paper. He is having such an amazing wrestling season so far and it's only his freshman year. So, we are going to take him out to celebrate his "local fame"!!! I think it's worthy of falling off the wagon!!


----------



## wdwmickey

Erin--that's so exciting   Good for him!  I'm sure you got more than one copy of the paper


----------



## PrincessNancy96

That is a worthy reason to fall off the wagon!!!!  I do the same thing for my kids... 
When DS 14 scored his first HS soccer goal this season we went out the following night.. When he scored his first HS basketball basket we went out to celebrate... (he's a freshman too)... 
Did the same thing for our DD too... Went to regionals this year(fall 2010), celebration.
DS10 succeeds.. celebration... 
We do this for the big things... 

Congrats to your DS!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Erin, congrats to you DS....this is more than a wonderful reason to fall off the wagon!


----------



## MazdaUK

Celebrations are allowed - besides they are great scap opportunities


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Congrats to 1 kiddo! Yes worthy of a celebration! When DS14's Cross country team won the championship we went out too.


----------



## hopemax

I did partake in the 2nd round of $9.99 cartridges and picked up Robotz and Nursery Rhymes.  But I did not look at the 80% off bin, even though I saw K&Co and Jolees, and I didn't look at the regular clearance either.  Total spending for the month is about $25.


----------



## mommy2mrb

I fell off a little bit, needed to buy sticker pack for my MK swap, spent $3.99.
but that is all I need to buy, have everything else in my stash for MK and Tag swaps!


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

Thanks guys for the congrats to DS!! We are so proud of him, but ready to jump back up on that wagon!!! 

So far for the month...I have spent...$1!!!!! LOL I'm WAAAAY under what I was allowing myself! But, I am still thinking about one of the new carts!!


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

Oh, and Lisa - I wanted to tell you how much I LOVE the "learning to dance in the rain"...awesome statement!


----------



## mommy2mrb

LOVEMY3KIDDOS said:


> Oh, and Lisa - I wanted to tell you how much I LOVE the "learning to dance in the rain"...awesome statement!



 thanks, it will be tough for me, I'm more of a "stuck in the mud" kind of girl....need to let go and have more fun!


----------



## wdwmickey

Spent my monthly scrappin' allowance today.  JoAnn's had open stock paper (including blingy cardstock) 6 for .96   Rachel went with me and we shopped our list and only our list   We also cleaned out our paper and sticker letters we won't use and boxed them for a donation.

Erin--good for you only spending $1 so far this month


----------



## mommy2mrb

wdwmickey said:


> Spent my monthly scrappin' allowance today.  JoAnn's had open stock paper (including blingy cardstock) 6 for .96   Rachel went with me and we shopped our list and only our list   We also cleaned out our paper and sticker letters we won't use and boxed them for a donation.
> 
> Erin--good for you only spending $1 so far this month



how long is the sale lasting? I have no pattern paper left


----------



## wdwmickey

mommy2mrb said:


> how long is the sale lasting? I have no pattern paper left



Through Saturday  Also, all the other paper crafting supplies (glue dots, stickers, etc) are 40% off.  Do you have a JoAnn's nearby?


----------



## mommy2mrb

wdwmickey said:


> Through Saturday  Also, all the other paper crafting supplies (glue dots, stickers, etc) are 40% off.  Do you have a JoAnn's nearby?



I have two nearby...so going tomorrow to check it out...but only getting things  I absolutely need! will be a good girl


----------



## wdwmickey

Good luck--I almost jumped off the wagon, but, I stayed on (just barely )


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Day 18:

how is everyone doing? I've gone over budget on scrap supplies. One I needed - cardstock, one I didn't  - A cartridge. I did return 2 Xmas gifts though, so that put $40 back in my acct which canceled out the cart purchase. 

coupons - I have my binder built and I'm trying to use it. I've done ok so far but could do better. I need to take it to the store with me. 

eating out - So far so good!! We did eat lunch at target one day, DS14 had a 1/2 day and I had to pick some stuff up at Target. DS doesn't get lunch on 1/2 days so we had to get food, we were both starving. DS got pasta, I got breadsticks and DD got a hot dog. It was under $10 with a coupon so that was pretty good. 

DH has not been on the no food ban because of work. But he did shop our pantry before he left to keep food costs down. Not sure what he'll do when they move to the new office though because the new hotel won't have a kitchen.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Doing pretty good....got a few spring things for Megan, but that was needed for our WDW trip, she only has 3 pairs of shorts that still fit from last year...one dinner out last week, used 50% coupon...did lunch on Sat at Panera $10.26 so not bad...dinner out tonight but have GC!
am going to Joanne's today, have coupon and only getting necessaties (I hope) for upcoming LO, have a list to follow!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

I've done ok.  We've done some eating out--more than I would like, but a lot of that had to do with the crazy weather/family stuff (sickness)/scheduling.  And one of those, Mom & Dad bought!  

I am "sort of" falling off the wagon tomorrow. . .Hobby Lobby called and the 2 new Disney carts are in for me.  I do have rainchecks, though, so I get them both for $79.99 (together).  It is my scrapping purchase for the next 4 months ($20 each month), and I allotted for them, so I'm still ok.

I've reworked our outfits for WDW so we don't have to buy as much, and we're doing better at shopping our house instead of going out!

Now, to try to keep it up!!


----------



## PinballFamily

StitchIsOurHero said:


> I
> I am "sort of" falling off the wagon tomorrow. . .Hobby Lobby called and the 2 new Disney carts are in for me.  I do have rainchecks, though, so I get them both for $79.99 (together).  It is my scrapping purchase for the next 4 months ($20 each month), and I allotted for them, so I'm still ok.



Brooke - not to start an eBay bidding war among all of us  - but I just grabbed the new Pixar cart there for $20 (including free shipping).  The new Disney Classics one is going for about the same price, also with free shipping...

Just in case you want to stretch your monthly scrappy stash a bit...and let HL sell those to someone else!

Pam


----------



## mommy2mrb

forgot to add all my purchases for megan were on sale 40   - 50% off...

did good at Joannes today, everything 40% off....got two 2 1/2 inch 3 ring red photo albums for WDW trip, 12 pieces of pattern paper for LO's that I know will be done for 2010 photos, 2 wet glue pens, 1 xyron refill (out of both) 1 ea red, black and white card stock....spent $48.63!!!
passed up all the other pretty papers that I thought oohh pretty!
so proud of my will power today!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

PinballFamily said:


> Brooke - not to start an eBay bidding war among all of us  - but I just grabbed the new Pixar cart there for $20 (including free shipping).  The new Disney Classics one is going for about the same price, also with free shipping...
> 
> Just in case you want to stretch your monthly scrappy stash a bit...and let HL sell those to someone else!
> 
> Pam



Might have to check that out!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## MazdaUK

I only bought the new doodling templates - £16 - over my allowance of "essentials only". I've tried not to eat any goodies brought into the office (and mostly managed) and tomorrow I'm walking to a training course (40 mins each way) instead of taking the tube


----------



## wdwmickey

We're doing fairly well staying on track.  

We've been eating out once a week as a family, that is a huge downturn in eating out!  It's amazing how much money this has saved us--I still have money in my wallet that I got from the ATM almost 2 weeks ago!  

Rachel and I have been "shopping our stash" to crop/swap.  We did go to J's to spend our monthly allotment on paper (but, it was on a huge sale).


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Been doing great here!!!  Had to borrow from our stash for pay for a repair..but it's being reimbursed on Friday from DH's check.... but overall we are doing great... Eat out twice..but my Dad bought while he was here..and FIL bought when he was here to visit...

Kids have complained that food at school his going down hill fast...so they have been taking their lunches... what it cost me to feed all 3 of them at school for a week, I can feed them awesome, nutritious stuff from home for 2 weeks!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Staying decently on track. Had to do the whole target, costco, fred meyer stops on Friday. Woohoo for being out of everything. but stuck to the basics. 

Picked up a stack of baby boy paper at Target, my Realtor is due any day and i want to make her a little brag book, but i don't have boy stuff on hand. 

I bought my PhotoPass CD too since it was about to expire. $62 all together.

Spent $20 on a new pair of jeans i desperately needed.

We ate out, DBF's treat since I drug him to the mall and M's in the same night it was just the 3 of us.

Spent $47 at M's. On glue, mats, and blades (bought 2 packs cause i cant find them) for my straight trimmer and got stickers on clearance to add to a page.

Then one more run to J's yesterday cost me $14.99 i needed ribbon and ink to finish an order. the ribbon was $0.50 a roll and the ink was 4 pack on sale $5.99

Overall not to bad.  Baby steps around here. 

On the house front: We found a house, put in a bid. needs some work, floors and kitchen will have to go and new ones in before I move one box in. Put in a bid that will only make our house payment $300 more per month than this rental. We will have to dip into the down payment money, but we will still have plenty left over to take care of floors, paint and the new kitchen. I have a great handyman friend thats going to do all the work for me on the cheap. I priced out my new cabinets at IKEA and I can do what i want for under $1,600 since its a tiny kitchen. 

I did splurge on BK for the lil girls and me for lunch. DD#3 was awesome running errands with me today, court house, copy store, post office.  And tonight we are finally going to see Narnia since its finally not in 3D here, save a ton of money.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Rachel, sending a BIG Shot of  that you get the house....even better that you will be able to put your stamp on the kitchen and make it what you want....keep us updated!!!!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

thanks!! its so ugly! but i think its the dirty that grosses me out more. and not the best use of space.





we're (the handyman) is going to cut out the wall to the right and make a breakfast bar . since it opens into the dining room.






best part is the window, but the tile is awful.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> thanks!! its so ugly! but i think its the dirty that grosses me out more. and not the best use of space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're (the handyman) is going to cut out the wall to the right and make a breakfast bar . since it opens into the dining room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best part is the window, but the tile is awful.


nothing worse that other people's yuck! when we moved into our house in CA the previous owners hadn't cleaned their tub in I don't know how long I used probably 5-6 different products to get it clean, the bottom had a very strange texture I played heck trying to get it clean.

love the view out your window!! having an open kitchen to the dining room will make it look bigger too!


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

So far so good...still at $1!!!! I am happy with my progress for the month!!  But, I am still wanting those carts...saw Pam's post about the ebay deal...maybe looking over there??!! On the eating out front...we have stuck to the once a week...except the celebration dinne last Friday. Oh, and we took DD out for ice cream Saturday for another celebration...she scored her first basket in basketball!!! So, pretty much keeping in line other than the celebrations. But, they were excused!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

mommy2mrb said:


> nothing worse that other people's yuck! when we moved into our house in CA the previous owners hadn't cleaned their tub in I don't know how long I used probably 5-6 different products to get it clean, the bottom had a very strange texture I played heck trying to get it clean.
> 
> love the view out your window!! having an open kitchen to the dining room will make it look bigger too!




Tell me about it. The owners had renters in it and they must have been evicted because its a mess, left the garage full of stuff and everything is just gross. not as bad as some people leave there homes here at work, but the owners didnt even try to make it show worthy. 

DBF is hiring a cleaning company to take care of whats left after the new stuff is put in.  which wont be much. haha.


----------



## mommy2mrb

when will you find out if you get the house?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Rachal!! I love Ikea kitchens. I want the white beadboard cabinets. And I so want to get rid of the cabinets I have because they slam closed. 

Keep us posted in the house front!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

I think these for http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00085853 but i want glass doors up top, motivate me to keep them organized. ohh and i want the fancy shelves that pull out so i can find my stuff!

Ohhhhh just got the email that the seller has accepted our offer!!! now to wait for the bank and the inspection!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

one step closer to be a homeowner  maybe when we meet up, we can go shopping for your new home!!!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

mommy2mrb said:


> one step closer to be a homeowner  maybe when we meet up, we can go shopping for your new home!!!



This calls for some  I can't wait. We may have to do a IKEA trip. I can spend all day in that store and not buy a thing.


----------



## wdwmickey

Congrats Rachal!!!  BTW, I would love to have that kitchen in my house (my kitchen is tiny), it's like a hallway.  I have a total of 3 feet of useable counter space.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> This calls for some  I can't wait. We may have to do a IKEA trip. I can spend all day in that store and not buy a thing.



most definately, haven't been to IKEA in forever!!!



wdwmickey said:


> Congrats Rachal!!!  BTW, I would love to have that kitchen in my house (my kitchen is tiny), it's like a hallway.  I have a total of 3 feet of useable counter space.



boy that is tiny


----------



## MazdaUK

I've been a good girl today  DH let me go in Hobbycraft (the ONLY B&M shop withing 25 miles of me) as we were going to that area to pick up a game for DS(11) and I didn't buy a SINGLE thing Maybe because Stickles, for example, are £3.49 EACH  (yes, over $5 and that's for the small ones)
Think I'll stick to the internet ALTHOUGH they did have a cute sizzix thingy that looked like a handbag and was for embossing for cards or something DH decided we didn't have room before I could get a good look but maybe for my birthday..... What could it have been and do I want one


----------



## hopemax

Good luck on the new house!

Cheryl, but it looks like you have usable cabinets!  And I bet you have a dining area.

Here's our kitchen.  At first, you think, oh this is cute, it's nice and open.  But then you realize that it is also the only dining area in the house, and is barely big enough for 4 people.  Since it's just DH and I we keep the table pushed up against the wall.  When our parents are here, we pull it out and push it back every day.  There is no way to host Thanksgiving EVER.











You will also notice there is no pantry.  We have some food in the big upper cabinet to the left of the sink.  But there are 3 shelves inside, and not one of them is big enough to hold a box of cereal (which is why it is sitting on the toaster in this pic).  I had to find special containers to dump the cereal into that were short enough to fit in the space.  Also the only cabinet that will hold a frying pan, is the lower cabinet left of the dishwasher.  There is a fairly large cabinet to the left of the stove, but it has a tiny door, making it unusable.  I have some seldom used baking stuff in there.  Our dishes are in the corner upper cabinet.  Everything else is super tiny spaces.  No room for appliances or, like I said, a pantry.  Those things are stored in the laundry room.  Oh, and there are 3 drawers.  Barely, enough room to store utensils, pot holders and linens.  No "junk drawer" in this kitchen.

Also, we have a lack of counter space, with all the needs on the counter (microwave, toaster, knife block) so I squeezed in my Mom's old butcher block, which is 2' x 2'.  It sits in the spot right in front of the sink & stove.  Just enough room to open the oven and the cabinet doors.  But it gives me a space to roll out dough, cut stuff up, etc.

The kitchen was definitely the compromise in choosing this house.  We have a "do we stay or do we go," plan where in about 6-7 years we decide if this will be our "forever" house or if we want to move.  If we stay, we are going to take the back off the house and push it out about 20 ft.  Add an actual dining area, larger kitchen, add a master bath, and extend the master bedroom.


----------



## mommy2mrb

since we are sharing, here is my kitchen!! after living for so many years in yucky rentals, apts and a kitchen I HATED in our house in CA, this is my dream!! love everything except only 4 drawers and 3 are very small so had to get knife block and utinsle holder for my counter....I've never had so much counter space before...love having the natural light with my big window too, makes washing dishes so much nicer!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Cheryl that is tiny! But its pretty.  

Hope, we had one just that same size, no drawers, no pantry, we had wire shelves in the laundry space, no place for a table. But its pretty,  no yellow and green.

Lisa, Stunning! I love the black counters. 

We're going to do white cabinets with black counters. 

I need to decide what color to paint the in between. I think we are going to put the fridge where the "pantry" is and move the pantry to the wall with the fridge, make it narrow but long, so things don't get lost in the back.  and once that wall is gone it will seem bigger and give me some extra space, the kids can help cook from the otherside of the counter , right now I feel like I can touch everything at once. 

I think i may have to disney-fi it some how too.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Lisa, beautiful kitchen!  And so clean!  Is that a Keurig I spy on the counter, aka, the Best.Invention.Ever?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> I think these for http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00085853 but i want glass doors up top, motivate me to keep them organized. ohh and i want the fancy shelves that pull out so i can find my stuff!
> 
> Ohhhhh just got the email that the seller has accepted our offer!!! now to wait for the bank and the inspection!!



Oh I love those cabinets!!

I'd take a pic of my kitchen but it's a mess. Let me see if I can find a decent pic.

ETA: nope can't find one. but it's basically galley style with zero counter space.


----------



## wdwmickey

Hope--you're right there is an eating space connected to the living room.  But, you kitchen is so pretty 

Lisa--you have my dream kitchen   We've tried to figure out how we can remodel and enlarge the kitchen, but, we haven't figured it out yet.  I don't spend much time in there and I'd rather have my swap space be twice as big as my kitchen rather than the other way around


----------



## hopemax

Lisa, your kitchen is beautiful!  

The weather outside your window...why I'm glad I'm not in the PacNW anymore. And that looks like it's a good day, because there is some light in those clouds.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Cheryl that is tiny! But its pretty.
> 
> Hope, we had one just that same size, no drawers, no pantry, we had wire shelves in the laundry space, no place for a table. But its pretty,  no yellow and green.
> 
> Lisa, Stunning! I love the black counters.
> 
> We're going to do white cabinets with black counters.
> 
> I need to decide what color to paint the in between. I think we are going to put the fridge where the "pantry" is and move the pantry to the wall with the fridge, make it narrow but long, so things don't get lost in the back.  and once that wall is gone it will seem bigger and give me some extra space, the kids can help cook from the otherside of the counter , right now I feel like I can touch everything at once.
> 
> I think i may have to disney-fi it some how too.



Rachal, the only problem with black counters is that they show DUST really BAD! same with my black stove top.



morgansmom2000 said:


> Lisa, beautiful kitchen!  And so clean!  Is that a Keurig I spy on the counter, aka, the Best.Invention.Ever?



Yes it is, and red is my FAVORITE color, so bonus for me, LOVE having my one cup of fresh coffee each morning!! its only clean cause I cleaned up before I took the pictures  my counters usually have clutter!



wdwmickey said:


> Hope--you're right there is an eating space connected to the living room.  But, you kitchen is so pretty
> 
> Lisa--you have my dream kitchen   We've tried to figure out how we can remodel and enlarge the kitchen, but, we haven't figured it out yet.  I don't spend much time in there and I'd rather have my swap space be twice as big as my kitchen rather than the other way around



you need to find a computer program that you can plug in your measurements, etc to see if its workable....I love your scrap area, plenty of space!





hopemax said:


> Lisa, your kitchen is beautiful!
> 
> The weather outside your window...why I'm glad I'm not in the PacNW anymore. And that looks like it's a good day, because there is some light in those clouds.



Thanks, its actually a light grey today, but raining, we are supposed to get some sun breaks the next few days  but not holding my breath!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Ditto what you said!
> 
> budget for the month -did ok. We actually had $$ left over at the end of the month
> no scrap spending - using only stash  didn't do so hot. I bought paper and adhesive, which were ok but I didn't need the ATG.
> I do have an allowance for adhesive but it must be either on sale or bought with a coupon. Did use a 50% off coupon for the ATG
> clip more coupons - I failed miserably in 2010.  did really well here. I need to tally my receipts.
> NO EATING OUT!!! I made the mistake of tallying the January receipts for eating out, it was bad. Real bad! did pretty good here, except when it snowed. After shoveling for 2+ hours 2 days in a row we ate lunch at Fast food places a few time. Will tally my receipts.
> All coupon and card savings, as well as meal out savings will go into the WDW fund. need to add all this together and see where we are at.




Here is my update. No one has posted for about 10 days, how did we do for January???

ETA:
Tallied receipts:
scrap supplies: $120.49
eating out: $100.49
Starbucks: $16.25

difference between eating out/starbucks/groceries 1/10 and 1/11: Saved $322.31. 
Grocery bill went way up but the eating out went way down. 

coupon savings/reusable bag credit/shopping sales on clothes for 1/11: Saved $721.87


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Ok I'm jumping on.
> 
> We are trying to buy a house and I need to reign things in so that I can paint, buy new things and make it ours. We bought a house!! Realtor said that we would have approval from their bank today. still waiting...
> 
> On the scrapping front,  I have still been using most of my stash while scrapping/swapping. And only buying paper/embellies if I don't have any of that theme. Scrapped my stash mostly, had to get some baby boy stuff for a present for the realtor since we dont have such things around here. bought adhesive, blades for my straight trimmer and cricut mats
> 
> Pictures are a must!! I have been using my coupons especially for snapfish, my last order was for 645 prints, which would have been $86.31 but i paid $48.20 because they sent me a 25%off and free shipping.  waiting for a new deal to order more pics, but i think i am good for awhile
> 
> Carts- DBF bought me 5 for Christmas, including all of the new disney so I am set there. I also picked up Twinkle Toes at walmart for $25 today, that will be my last for a long time. And since its dance I will get loads of use out of it.still havent used many of my new carts, just no time.
> 
> Household
> 
> Really need to eat in more often. This is so hard with the work schedules around here, but we are going to limit to once per month. I need to get over to the crockpot sticky and start some meal planning. we had 1 dinner out, 1 pizza night, and 3 of us had popcorn and nachos and the movies twice, tron and narnia so not too shabby. DBF usually splurges on the eating out its his one vice. Oh and he did get me subway for lunch one afternoon.
> 
> Make Coupons my new friend. I was doing really good for awhile. I love saving more than I spend. I usually forget the ones that I need at home.
> 
> Baby Steps....



Updated!


----------



## hopemax

I stayed at my $25 scrap spending for the month, which was just on Cricut cartridges.  I ended up not going to Archivers and using a coupon on the couple things I wanted.  Not that that means I have any extra money.  I just transferred my scrap spending to Disney pin spending.  My parents went shopping for me at Disneyland and the CM stores in CA, and I bought some stuff on Ebay.

Feb goal is to keep pin spending, scrap spending and eating out spending contained.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

PrincessNancy96 said:


> I'm in...
> 
> Goals for Jan:
> get budget in order (it's in order but get pay off dates for 2 CCs that are almost done!) Done; first check paying everything as planned and still have savings money!!!
> get van flush/fill of radiator/trans (a first of month thing) Radiator done; tranmission moved to feburary but found a $30.00 off coupon for that job!!! ~ Will be moving up the drive belt to 1/10 because they said it's cracked... so do that first; Drive belt done!
> catch up on 2010 4-H books Done for both kids!!
> catch up on fall sports books for 3 kids  Caught up their fall sports team/indiv photos.  Working diligently on individual meets/games etc as I do the monthly scrapping.. So, DD & DS14 have their Dec/Nov things done...
> no swaps  Done and loving it!!!
> purchase only needed photos (I find I have duplicates and triplicates of photos I didn't think I ordered but I did) odered photos 1/8 and total cost of photos was 2.52 (8 in s/h)
> pull more grocery coupons (I do a bit but need more) Done; got a lot to pull for Feb.
> no eating out this month (we are on a family mission not to eat out for one month and when we get the urge we will pull the money from the ckg and put into the savings) My dad is buying Little Ceasars for us since he is staying over night



Did really well this month!  
Will hammer out my February goals and post them tomorrow provided we have power!  Been icing about 2 hours... a freezing rain, sleety mix...  
I only spent 10.00 out of pocket on paper this month... but when I came home I found 2 packages of DCWV stacks I had misplaced! So I should be good for next month!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Looks like we'll be out of school 2 or 3 days so I will work on Feb's list tomorrow too.


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

LOVEMY3KIDDOS said:


> I have got to join...went off the deep end this year. I have enough supplies to open a couple of stores and no room for it!!! My husband is threatening to video my supplies and send it in to hoarders!! I will have to buy adheasive and printer ink / paper for photos. I am going to push myself to use my scraps when possible to get that pile down, use supplies on hand, start using swap items that I have nicely collected this past year and only buy items I will use immediately. I ordered photos from snapfish and shutterfly using discounts. Started getting them off laptop...need to keep plugging away at that! Had to buy adheasive 2 times.The buying MUST be limited to no more than $50 a month, including Cricut carts or anything else. So, not many carts will be bought. Ok...went a little over here...$20 over... I bought some paper that I got a great deal on. But I also ended up getting 3 Cricut carts for under $60 and two of them are brand new releases! So, next month I will try to make up for the extra spending and allow less.That covers the scrapping ban wagon...now the household...limit eating out to once a week We did great here...except the reward night for DS!!, clean out cabinets by using items in meals Still have to do this., lose the holiday lbs to get back into some older clothes and not buy any new this year. This will start as soon as the cookies are out of the house. I had baking supplies to use up from Christmas so I made several batches!! (You know sometimes shopping your own closet is as good as shopping a store!!) That's all I can think of for now...
> 
> 
> ****had to change the eating out to once a week according to DH...he says we will never make once a month and not set our goals so high that we fail miserably!! LOL



Now, I have to seewhat February's goals will be!


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

February:

-Eat out only once a week
-Scrap spending at or under $30
-Clean out cabinets
-Start diet...down at least 10 lbs
-Continue picture orders


----------



## wdwmickey

We did well until last week.  This month's ban goals:

*Eat out as a family twice per month (can be breakfast after church)
*Date night with DH once a week (use coupons--we clip, but, sometimes don't use)
*No credit card purchases
*No scrapping supplies
*Continue to pay down CCs
*Save cash for cruise


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

February Goals

Get 2008 Disney Album done and Keep moving. 

Eat out 2 times this month. Short month I hope we can do it!

Get all bills caught up, got a little behind when my car broke down on the way to Disneyland in December, $1,200 to fix it plus, $200 tow, $200 cab ride to nearest airport, $275 for rental car to get to Disneyland and back while car was being fixed. 

Try not to go overboard on stuff for the new house so that I can pay someone else to load and unload a truck. VS taking time off work, renting truck, gas/mileage, depending on everyone to show up.

Thats it for February, gonna keep it simple.


----------



## mommy2mrb

mommy2mrb said:


> I'm joining in too!!!
> 
> I am going to use my stash, only adhesives and needed cardstock, but should be good on that for awhile since I stocked up before xmas! ordered the new disney carts in dec so won't be getting any other new ones for awhile.  Will only do swaps if I know I have the needed items in my stash! did good on this!
> 
> eating out is something hard for me to give up as I don't like cooking for just megan and I....half the time we do use coupons though....our pizza guys know us too, we always have coupons and order extra to get a second meal out of them.did good on this, except of this weekend, used coupons for all other meals out
> 
> I am saving extra money each month now that our WDW trip is paid off for any upcoming trips.....Megan and I decided we rather travel than get stuff, so that's our goal to save and travel.
> 
> No clothes shopping for me, will be needing to get megan new spring/summer clothes since she outgrew everything from last year...dang kid won't stop growing, but will use coupons/sales/discount stores only!bought myself a new swim suit today, after wearingmy old one this weekend is was , but on sale
> 
> I will be here to support you all!!



over all, did good, one splurge was getting my Gypsy, but on sale and free shippings plus got $70 in extra's free!!!

Feb will be buying some papers and album for a gift I'm making for a friend, don't think I will need anything major for the upcoming letter swap and my other supplies okay....still need to find Megan some shorts, got her a new swimsuit, t-shirt and short for WDW today, all on sale!

Start working on 2010 after swap and gift album done is my Feb scrap/swap goals!


----------



## MazdaUK

We've got a week away at the end of Feb so I won't skimp on that, but apart from that my goals are:

only buy adhesive (I need photo corners for my mum's heritage album) - no papers or anything!

Keep off the cookies!

Keep wine down with more teetotal days (this depends on work not being a PITA)

By the way, printing pics at home can work out very expensive compared with online processors (even without deals) - check your ink prices and reviews for your printer (which should say how much a print works out).


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

Yeah...I think I definitely saved both money and time by ordering photos online. I do like the convenience of being able to print at home when I want though. I think I will use it for more immediate needs in the future though!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

February's goal:

budget for the month -  First 1/2 of the month is done 
no scrap spending - use only stash
I do have an allowance for adhesive but it must be either on sale or bought with a coupon. 
clip more coupons
NO EATING OUT!!! - eating out last year for Feb was $1064. NUTS!!! 
All coupon and card savings, as well as meal out savings will go into the WDW fund.


----------



## MazdaUK

I did print out some pics for my mum's heritate album - chiefly because they were very old scanned prints sent by e-mail and its really hard to get them online in the right size (they tend to blow them up to a standard 6 x 4 as they're not digital and it ruins the resolution) but I had 2 sheets of free A4 photo paper left from my LAST printer so I cut and pasted lots of pics onto a powerpoint slide and adjusted the sizes so i could get the lot - about 10-12 pics - on the two pages


----------



## PrincessNancy96

February Goals:

Keep on budget ~ doing great... Feb is ready to go; first set of bills ready to go
File taxes ASAP
van flush/fill transmissioin ~ use coupon ($30 off)
continue working on kids' fall sports individual meet/games (this is going well)
pull favorite photso for a highlight page of the kids' fall sports (include 5x7 individual photo)
NO swaps (worked out great in January: so I can do it again)
purchase only photos needed (ordered photos for this month to pick up on 2/4)
continue to pull coupons (did great last month; need to pull them for grocery run tomorrow)
can eat out once (must use coupon on gift certs)
stay on track with scrapping goals
replinish adhesive stock and solid paper only on sale days (should have some coming up this month) ~ limit to $25.00


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Ok comin to confess my shopping sins.

I spent $40 at the LSS because i needed SeaWorld and Zoo themed paper for my current scrapping and my crop fee for March $10.

New shoes! 1 pair for work on clearance at Fred Meyer and a pair of slip on sketchers not on clearance but $10 off. (my old pair got wet in WDW and the velcro wasnt working anymore and they were like 4 years old)

Valentines candy/stuff for the kiddos classes. Mostly on sale since I got them yesterday/ 

Tonight I am spending $$ on a hair cut and color. I havent had profressional color in almost a year and a hair cut in like 6 months. 

I also paid off my car debt last few payments/cash borrowed to fixed it while in DL. 
Got preschool tution up to date. 
paid on the dance bill as well as costumes.
got paid up on all sitters


----------



## mommy2mrb

those aren't sins in my book!!! 
scrapbook stuff you needed to do your LO's...
new shoes, hello got to keep the feet covered and comfortable!
paying off debt is GREAT!!!! way to go!!
valentines is a given expense!
dance and costumes, got to be done for the DD's!
and I think getting your hair done is a well deserved treat for a hard working mama!!! 

so good job from me!!!!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Thanks Lisa. Needed the boost.


----------



## mommy2mrb

any time!!! how did your hair turn out??? did your gang like it!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Its cute. Had her do all over color with some dark red highlights in the front. and give it a good cut. She does an awesome job. I got lucky that she had an open space tonight. DD  liked it DBF was thats nice. he was just tired of waiting since he met me there on the way home. boys!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Its cute. Had her do all over color with some dark red highlights in the front. and give it a good cut. She does an awesome job. I got lucky that she had an open space tonight. DD  liked it DBF was thats nice. he was just tired of waiting since he met me there on the way home. boys!



yah whatca' gonna do with them  as long as you like it and you feel good, that's all that matters!!!
can't wait to meet up with you all on the 26th!!! well I'm off to bed, been working on Park letter swaps and my bed is killing me!
have a good night!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Good for you. Havent started my swaps my days keep getting away from me. Have a great night!!


----------



## MazdaUK

Good hair cut is a necessity - you wouldn't not go to the dentist or opticians if yuou needed it, so whaere's the diference OK you won't be in physical pain without a haircut but its part of "maintenance costs" IMHO


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Just realized I didn't set any Feb goals. Poo!!  I have limited my scrap shopping to adhesive and solid cardstock (only when needed on the 2nd and only for replenishing).  

My Feb goals for the rest of the month:

1.  One eat-out time (will be for MIL's bday)
2.  Keep spreadsheet up to date for bills
3.  Pay down debt!!  We have a new "plan" and we're determined to stick to it!

Way to go everyone!  Y'all have been doing great!!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

MazdaUK said:


> Good hair cut is a necessity - you wouldn't not go to the dentist or opticians if yuou needed it, so whaere's the diference OK you won't be in physical pain without a haircut but its part of "maintenance costs" IMHO



 good point. wonder if DBF would accept $97 every month as maintenance under misc bills?.


----------



## mommy2mrb

maybe if you sweet talk him a bit...tell him how much better it makes you feel...

hey so we are going to be downtown on the 26th, spending the night of the 25th in Seattle, taking Megan to see the Smuckers Ice Show so thought it would be fun to spend the night and hang out in the city until we meet up, are we still good to go to meet up in Renton???


----------



## MazdaUK

If you go every 6 weeks it saves 1/3!!


----------



## Arizona Rita

I think I'm using this as a confessional.....
I have been waiting for Joanns to have their albums on sale again for 5.00 which starts today. I am conscieniously (SP?) jumping off the wagon. I scrapped alot last year and my pages of my trips are each laying in individual Iris boxes. It doesnt make it easy to look through pages when they are not in a book. And I figured that while Im watching tv with fam I can load pages into albums.
So I will get back on but Im planning on being a bad girl today.


----------



## mommy2mrb

I think albums are a needed item....have to protect those pages you worked so hard on! plus your getting an awesome deal!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

If you have a big lots they have 12x12 albums on sale all the time for $5.00.. not sure the brand, I just was glancing over and say them... 


I spent $17.00 yesterday.... 12 for mats; 5 for adhesive.. The rest that came home with me mom bought.... she wanted to waste some money...Dad said she had to buy me stuff since I was driving... My dad rocks! LOL  (I limited my request to sale items).

However mom did over my her SLR camera... so that is one less expense.. although I do need a newer camera so I'm looking at a Nikon L110... anyone have one??? The sports photos I have seen on them are awesome... I like to have multiple cameras with me.. DD and I like to see who can get the best shots and DS14s soccer games (they are more action since they are competitive travel )


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

mommy2mrb said:


> maybe if you sweet talk him a bit...tell him how much better it makes you feel...
> 
> hey so we are going to be downtown on the 26th, spending the night of the 25th in Seattle, taking Megan to see the Smuckers Ice Show so thought it would be fun to spend the night and hang out in the city until we meet up, are we still good to go to meet up in Renton???



Sure, we can do that or we can meet downtown somewhere. looks like things are falling through with the house. The underwriter cant make the numbers work.   Realtor wants to start looking at other places. I was like  are you kidding me? if they cant make the numbers work on this one how are you going to find one that they will????

So I'm not sure if we are still hitting up IKEA or not. Although we do need a few things we have been putting off because we didnt want to move them so who knows. 



MazdaUK said:


> If you go every 6 weeks it saves 1/3!!



It usually takes me that long to get back in. but my hair grows so fast that by week 3 I have grow out.  and then i get busy and just go buy box color to cover it up. im horrible. 



Arizona Rita said:


> I think I'm using this as a confessional.....
> I have been waiting for Joanns to have their albums on sale again for 5.00 which starts today. I am conscieniously (SP?) jumping off the wagon. I scrapped alot last year and my pages of my trips are each laying in individual Iris boxes. It doesnt make it easy to look through pages when they are not in a book. And I figured that while Im watching tv with fam I can load pages into albums.
> So I will get back on but Im planning on being a bad girl today.



Ohhh thats a good deal. I have pages sitting here waiting for albums too. I will have to head out tomorrow.


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

PrincessNancy96 said:


> I spent $17.00 yesterday.... 12 for mats; 5 for adhesive.. The rest that came home with me mom bought.... she wanted to waste some money...Dad said she had to buy me stuff since I was driving... My dad rocks! LOL  (I limited my request to sale items).



Gotta love those dads sometimes.


----------



## wdwmickey

I confess--I pushed Lisa off the ban wagon by taking her to Hobby Lobby today   We only bought what we would be using soon, but, still I feel kinda bad taking her to such a fun store.


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

Tsk Tsk Cheryl....now you both need a pull over!! LOL 

I bet you guys had a nice time though...so that makes it all worth it!!!!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

wdwmickey said:


> I confess--I pushed Lisa off the ban wagon by taking her to Hobby Lobby today   We only bought what we would be using soon, but, still I feel kinda bad taking her to such a fun store.





LOVEMY3KIDDOS said:


> Tsk Tsk Cheryl....now you both need a pull over!! LOL
> 
> I bet you guys had a nice time though...so that makes it all worth it!!!!!!



Yes Cheryl is a "bad" influence , some of it was for Megan, only got things I've never seen here and some Flock, since I've never tried that!! 

we had a lovely time with Cheryl!!! thanks!!!

will try to be a good girl and not fall off again, well until we go to WDW, because who knows what I'll find there!!


----------



## lovingthemouse

OMG Lisa- last yr when i took my students, I swore that I would not need to buy anything Disney - wrong!!!  Went to the gift shop at our ASMovies, and they had just received the most incredible huge pack of Disney papers, mats, stickers etc....  Needless to say, they get put to good use!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

lovingthemouse said:


> OMG Lisa- last yr when i took my students, I swore that I would not need to buy anything Disney - wrong!!!  Went to the gift shop at our ASMovies, and they had just received the most incredible huge pack of Disney papers, mats, stickers etc....  Needless to say, they get put to good use!!



I figure I'll find something scrapbook wise to buy....but I have already put my spending $$ on a disney GC, so when its gone, its gone!


----------



## wdwmickey

Alrighty then--our February wasn't so great.  Too much eating out = too much money spent on food 

We're starting fresh.  We all sat down and made a menu for the week (hopefully we can stick to it).

I've done really well as far as NO online scrap shopping for 2 months   And we're getting the credit cards lowered (a little at a time).

March Ban wagon goals:
Limit eating out to once per week (this includes fast food or pizza)
No online scrap shopping.  $30 for brick & mortar scrap shopping.
Continue making more than the monthly minimum on credit cards.
Save at least half of tax return for cruise.
Work on using stuff in the cupboards.


----------



## LOVEMY3KIDDOS

LOVEMY3KIDDOS said:


> February:
> 
> -Eat out only once a week first two weeks went well...last two weeks not so much
> -Scrap spending at or under $30 Yay!!!! Only spent $25!!!
> -Clean out cabinets nope...still in the plans!
> -Start diet...down at least 10 lbs Down 6, so a start at least...24 to 29 to go!
> -Continue picture orders did some, but waiting for some super discounts!



March goals:

-Eat out once a week

-Scrap spending under $50

-Clean out cabinets and use dry foods!

-Continue diet and lose another 15 pounds

-Try to get half pictures left ordered and on cd's


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

wdwmickey said:


> Alrighty then--our February wasn't so great.  Too much eating out = too much money spent on food
> 
> We're starting fresh.  We all sat down and made a menu for the week (hopefully we can stick to it).



We tanked on the no eating out too!!!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

I'm with y'all on the eating out!  We did better about going to "sit-down" restaurants (like Chili's or Applebees), but the McDonald's run or pick-up-pizza is harder to quit for us.  We're down to once a week for that, so that's been better.  We're doing better about sticking to the menu.  I hope March is a good month for that!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

BernardandMissBianca said:


> February's goal:
> 
> budget for the month -  First 1/2 of the month is done didn't budget the 2nd 1/2 of the month and paid the price financially
> no scrap spending - use only stash Bought 12 sheets of paper (on sale) but only colors I needed, green, black, and brown and bought 2 packs of 8 1/2 x 11 paper for Kansas trip. Using the same color palette throughout to save time.
> I do have an allowance for adhesive but it must be either on sale or bought with a coupon. bought adhesive today, didn't have a coupon only because I haven't been shopping at Mikes so I didn't have one LOL
> clip more coupons tanked!!! Rarely used coupons but I did use reusable bags and soda/water bottle redemption
> NO EATING OUT!!! - eating out last year for Feb was $1064. NUTS!!!  tanked again!!! Between Snow days, sick days and crazy schedule days we did terrible.
> All coupon and card savings, as well as meal out savings will go into the WDW fund. what little we saved, will go into the WDW fund



March:

Budget the month  - starting to get that underway with bill paying tonight
need to file February's receipts and bills
scrap spending - need 2 sheets of dark blue paper - will get that at the Cape
Adhesive, and photos only
Scrap pages - my goal is 63 pages for the month of March
Clip more coupons - Between soda bottles, reusable bags and coupons my goal is to save $150 this month
Eating out - One meal out for DD's birthday, her choice. 
Reusable bags - Goal this month is no plastic bags at all! Gotta get DH on board.


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> February Goals
> 
> Get 2008 Disney Album done and Keep moving.   No so good on this one. The month flew by too many sickies and not enough days off. i got 15 pages done and the rest of the pics ordered
> 
> Eat out 2 times this month. Short month I hope we can do it!   I think we ate our WAY more this month. I blame it on
> 
> Get all bills caught up, got a little behind when my car broke down on the way to Disneyland in December, $1,200 to fix it plus, $200 tow, $200 cab ride to nearest airport, $275 for rental car to get to Disneyland and back while car was being fixed.  Bills have been caught up!!! except dance, thats a work in progress, i did pay costmes  and a huge chunk of tuition
> 
> Try not to go overboard on stuff for the new house so that I can pay someone else to load and unload a truck. VS taking time off work, renting truck, gas/mileage, depending on everyone to show up.  still waiting on the final approvals for the stinking house, but we did finally buy 2 new dressers, 1 for us, DBF has half a drawer and 12 inches of closet space, hey I had my scrap stuff in the closet first  and one for the little girls, they have outgrown their "baby" dressers so they got a big one to share, DBF spent hours putting it together last night  it!! and new nightstands. DBF didnt have one and mine is soooooooo old. All old furniture is being re-purposed, DD#1 is getting mine, throwing hers out, and so far one of the little girls' will be the dress up closet, since its old and has drawers and a closet side to it. Still debating on the other.
> 
> Thats it for February, gonna keep it simple.



We did a lot of fun things this month too. Spent $144.00 at Build a Bear for DD#2's bday. Not bad for 4 girls. 

Also had to buy DD's new dance shoes- $55, and bought DD#2 a super cute new dance bag on Etsy for $24 shipped. Her old one has kicked the bucket.

 March Goals
Scrap my tushy off!!!! I am going to plan to spend 1 whole day off a week, scrapping and working on swaps. No matter what! 

Teach DBF to cook so we can eat at home more. Maybe do a menu so he knows what he will be cooking. 

MOVE! Well I will settle for keys and the renovations to start. We need space!!!

Clean out and Clear out in preparation of the move. Not that we have a lot, I try to keep up on top of it, but there is a few things that could use purging.

Hang out with Lisa again. DD wants to go skating 

Wow....rambling


----------



## mommy2mrb

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> We did a lot of fun things this month too. Spent $144.00 at Build a Bear for DD#2's bday. Not bad for 4 girls.
> 
> Also had to buy DD's new dance shoes- $55, and bought DD#2 a super cute new dance bag on Etsy for $24 shipped. Her old one has kicked the bucket.
> 
> March Goals
> Scrap my tushy off!!!! I am going to plan to spend 1 whole day off a week, scrapping and working on swaps. No matter what!
> 
> Teach DBF to cook so we can eat at home more. Maybe do a menu so he knows what he will be cooking.
> 
> MOVE! Well I will settle for keys and the renovations to start. We need space!!!
> 
> Clean out and Clear out in preparation of the move. Not that we have a lot, I try to keep up on top of it, but there is a few things that could use purging.
> 
> Hang out with Lisa again. DD wants to go skating
> 
> Wow....rambling



would love to hang out again soon, but will probably have to wait until after we get back from WDW!  have something going on every weekend until we leave.
Megan doesn't know how to skate and I haven't been on roller skates since jr high and never on ice skates, so I wouldn't be any help for her!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

mommy2mrb said:


> would love to hang out again soon, but will probably have to wait until after we get back from WDW!  have something going on every weekend until we leave.
> Megan doesn't know how to skate and I haven't been on roller skates since jr high and never on ice skates, so I wouldn't be any help for her!



Well E doesnt really know how either.  So they could help each other. And we can watch


----------



## mommy2mrb

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> Well E doesnt really know how either.  So they could help each other. And we can watch



okay, I'm good at watching will get something planned after we get back from Mickey's!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

mommy2mrb said:


> okay, I'm good at watching will get something planned after we get back from Mickey's!



 Me too. Watching is a mom sport.  Defiantly. Just keep us posted.


----------



## MazdaUK

For March I'm sticking with:

Not buying paper or embellishments (except for my SS)
Using my stash for the super sports swap - if I don't have exactly what I want for my first idea then I must think of something that DOES use what I have
I found I've actually got 3 boxes of frosted splits on the go, so no adhesive other than 2ble sided tape for swaps
Find different photo opportunities - I'm sure I missed a few tricks last month


----------



## hopemax

How the heck is it March?  I swear yesterday it was January.  

The only good thing about it was it kept Feb. spending in control.  The only scrappy spending I did, was to pick up a few paper packs when I went to Tuesday Morning for wrapping paper.  Spent about $15.

But now, after 2 months of not buying scrapping stuff, I know I can do it.  

March goals:  Maintain the $25 a month or less spending.  I'm not sure what there even is for me to buy.  I've been so far out of the loop, I don't even know if there was a Feb Hello Thursday Cricut announcement.

Eat out less.  Weekends are the hardest.  Plus, DH and I have been passing a cold back and forth between us, and I don't always feel up to cooking.

Actually scrap!  I haven't even touched my stuff this year.  I've been working on rearranging and cataloging my Disney pin collection, and that should finally be finished today or tomorrow.  Then my plan is to start scrapping.  But I might wake up tomorrow and find out that its April already.


----------



## hopemax

So anyone else out there?

I didn't wake up and find out it was April, I woke up and it was June!

So I visited a scrapbook store in Colorado Springs in March and spent about $50, and then last week I visited a store in Portland for another $25.  But that's all the spending I've done.  There might have been one trip to BL or TM, but I can't remember now.

But I am way behind with the printing and scrapping.  So I've decided to treat my photos as a job.  Every M-F day, I am going to get 25-50 photos edited and ready for printing.


----------



## MazdaUK

I've been fairly good


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

OK I'm jumping back on the ban wagon!!

The kids want to go back to NYC for another extended weekend so we need to save our pennies. Man, those kids can spend some money!!!

So, no scrap supplies - will use what's on hand
only print photos with coupons - will print NYC pics for now to work on that and finish the Kansas trip. All Kansas photos are already printed.

Shop with coupons for food!!! And sales fliers

no extras except for school supplies but will raid the house first to see what can be repurposed and reused.


----------



## mommy2mrb

BernardandMissBianca said:


> OK I'm jumping back on the ban wagon!!
> 
> The kids want to go back to NYC for another extended weekend so we need to save our pennies. Man, those kids can spend some money!!!
> 
> So, no scrap supplies - will use what's on hand
> only print photos with coupons - will print NYC pics for now to work on that and finish the Kansas trip. All Kansas photos are already printed.
> 
> Shop with coupons for food!!! And sales fliers
> 
> no extras except for school supplies but will raid the house first to see what can be repurposed and reused.



I'm with you Buffy!  looked at my receipts from the trip  I'm not spending anything the rest of the summer for scrap stuff! printed my photos had deal at snapfish for 200 prints for $2.00 I used last night...JULY200PRNTS they also had 100 for $1.00 ...JULY100PRNTS...

need to start thinking about school shopping too....Megan grew out of most of her pants and long sleeved shirts, lucky for me her winter coat still fits and just got new t-shoes not to long ago!  have some supplies left over from last year, but got list in mail from middle school and they need different things than from elementary!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

I am still doing pretty good. 

Using coupons with DD#1's ocd help. we have been able to score some pretty good deals and stock up. and i swear 3 little girls can eat as much as 3 teenage boys some days. 

Scrap stuff- just went to LSS and stocked up on some much needed bazzil. around $30 and hit J's with my 40% coupons for a few other not so needed items. 

My downfall has been baby stuff  Using coupons on diapers and wipes, have a couple babies are us coupons to use. scored on a few outfits on clearance. we usually pick up one or two when we're out.

Household stuff has been a little pricey. tripling the house size requires a few extra things. the last much *needed* item is a mini fridge for the bar, mostly so I dont have to walk up and down the stairs to get a drink 

Going to use my snapfish coupon to get some pics printed!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I'm on a printing roll, so let's keep everyone in the loop with codes.

Walgreens has 40% off until July 30


----------



## mommy2mrb

need to fall off a bit.....need more paper to finish my friend's DD MAW album and some stickers to finish Event Swap...but then getting right back on!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I'm starting to shop my stash today. 

I've begun ordering my 915 pics for the Dec trip, thanks for the codes to Snapfish Lisa!!! 

So between that and the July 2010 trip we took with Nan, I've got plenty to work on. Now it's just a matter of stacking things up to kit!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I'm back on.. 

I'm ordering prints today w/ the codes *uploading now*  from snapfish

Need to order from Walgreens to 10 cent prints  (or at least in our ad they show that)
need these to finish 2008.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I didn't get a 10¢ deal, I saw 40% off on the website though. 

coupon code 40PERCENT

ETA: that includes 5x7, not as good as a winkflash deal but it might get you started on the pics PJ picked out.


----------



## mommy2mrb

happy you got the deal Buffy!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

And I shared the wealth with Nan!!! We need to save our pennies for Disney next year! 

It was a great deal and I had 20 free prints on my account that I didn't know about either so I used that. Shipping was a doozy though! But I still got the prints for 6¢ each if you included shipping.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

10 cent deal was in paper...

order 75+ ~ code SUN75  ~ 10 cent
order 60+ ~ code SUN60 ~ 11 cent
order 50+ ~ code SUN50 ~ 12 cent


----------



## PrincessNancy96

My 200 and my 100 order was submitted today w/ snap..

Then I ordered another 103 from Walgreens so I could get them today to finish up MK 2008 next month...


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

OK, used all 3 emails addresses and got all the pics ordered for the Dec 2005 trip!! 

It's going to take forever to sort!!!!!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

Can we get a sticky for all the great photo printing codes we come across? That way we dont clog up the scrapbooking forum for individual deals. 

Spent waaaaayy too much today!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

let me ask a Webmaster, I want to make sure it's ok.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Are you on Winkflash's email?  They had 10 cent 5x7s, but it ended the other day.  If I see another, I'll post it.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I just signed up for them yesterday so I missed the 5x7. Their 5x7 deals are good for WDW photopass pics which print better at 5x7.


----------

